# test pig



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres a new test bait ive been working on its 6.5in weights 1.5oz made fome poplar hope u guys like .jody









heres a video


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That wide wobble might just be the ticket, Jody.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That's really nice. I like the smooth wobble. Cool looking bait


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That has some fantastic action. I'll bet there will be one hell of an explosion when a musky decides to kill that thing.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

thats about like walking the dog.with out all the rod movement nice bait.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

Love it! keep up the good work,that outta get some ski's


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Great looking bait.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Tthanks guys for all the comments trying a new frog bait post some pics when done, everybody keep up the awsome work everybodys showing .jody


----------

